# [SOLVED]Nowe pppd i brak połączenie z internetem.

## mentorsct

Witam dziś zrobiłem sync'a i kiedy wyłączyłem kompa a potem znów go włączyłem moj modem sagem fast 800 juz nie chce sie łączyć z internetem. Dodam ze w portage pojawiła sie nowa wersja ppp która zaktualizowałem. Net uruchamiam poprzez:

```
/etc/init.d/net.ppp0 start

 * Bringing up interface ppp0

 *   Running preup ...

 *   WARNING: An [itf.]vpi.vci ATM address was expected in link_ppp0

 *   Starting pppd in ppp0 ...

 *   start-stop-daemon: failed to start `/usr/sbin/pppd'

 *   Failed to start PPP                                                                                                                                          [ !! ]

 * WARNING: net.ppp0 not under our control, aborting
```

 Lecz teraz dostałem taki właśnie wynik.

A tu jeszcze moze sie przyda:

```
cat /var/log/messages

Jun 26 14:08:26 sct udev: renamed network interface eth0 to eth1

Jun 26 14:08:26 sct usb 2-2: new full speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 3

Jun 26 14:08:26 sct usb 2-2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

Jun 26 14:08:26 sct NET: Registered protocol family 8

Jun 26 14:08:26 sct NET: Registered protocol family 20

Jun 26 14:08:26 sct [ueagle-atm] driver ueagle 1.4 loaded

Jun 26 14:08:26 sct usb 2-2: [ueagle-atm] ADSL device founded vid (0X1110) pid (0X9031) Rev (0X200B): Eagle III

Jun 26 14:08:26 sct usb 2-2: reset full speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 3

Jun 26 14:08:26 sct usb 2-2: [ueagle-atm] using iso mode

Jun 26 14:08:26 sct usb 2-2: [ueagle-atm] (re)booting started

Jun 26 14:08:26 sct usbcore: registered new interface driver ueagle-atm

Jun 26 14:08:26 sct PPP generic driver version 2.4.2

Jun 26 14:08:26 sct EXT3-fs warning: maximal mount count reached, running e2fsck is recommended

Jun 26 14:08:26 sct EXT3 FS on sda3, internal journal

Jun 26 14:08:26 sct usb 2-2: [ueagle-atm] ATU-R firmware version : 44e2ea17

Jun 26 14:08:26 sct usb 2-2: [Ueagle-atm] requesting firmware ueagle-atm/CMVep.bin.v2 failed, try to get older cmvs

Jun 26 14:08:26 sct usb 2-2: [Ueagle-atm] use deprecated cmvs version, please update your firmware

Jun 26 14:08:26 sct usb 2-2: [ueagle-atm] modem started, waiting synchronization...

Jun 26 14:08:28 sct /etc/init.d/net.ppp0[2952]: WARNING: An [itf.]vpi.vci ATM address was expected in link_ppp0

Jun 26 14:08:28 sct pppd[2958]: Plugin passwordfd.so loaded.

Jun 26 14:08:29 sct pppd[2958]: Plugin pppoatm.so loaded.

Jun 26 14:08:29 sct pppd[2958]: PPPoATM plugin_init

Jun 26 14:08:29 sct pppd[2958]: PPPoATM setdevname_pppoatm - SUCCESS:0.35

Jun 26 14:08:29 sct pppd[2958]: pppd 2.4.4 started by root, uid 0

Jun 26 14:08:29 sct pppd[2958]: using channel 1

Jun 26 14:08:29 sct pppd[2958]: Using interface ppp0

Jun 26 14:08:29 sct pppd[2958]: Connect: ppp0 <--> 0.35

Jun 26 14:08:29 sct pppd[2958]: Fatal signal 11

Jun 26 14:08:29 sct pppd[2958]: Exit.

Jun 26 14:08:29 sct /etc/init.d/net.ppp0[2957]: start-stop-daemon: failed to start `/usr/sbin/pppd'

Jun 26 14:08:29 sct /etc/init.d/net.ppp0[2900]: WARNING: net.ppp0 not under our control, aborting

Jun 26 14:08:29 sct /etc/init.d/netmount[2969]: ERROR: cannot start netmount as net.ppp0 would not start

Jun 26 14:08:31 sct /etc/init.d/rdate[3008]: ERROR: cannot start rdate as net.ppp0 would not start

Jun 26 14:08:31 sct cron[3023]: (CRON) STARTUP (V5.0)

Jun 26 14:08:33 sct usb 2-2: [ueagle-atm] modem operational

Jun 26 14:08:54 sct slim: pam_unix(slim:session): session opened for user mentor by (uid=0)

Jun 26 14:09:23 sct su[3110]: Successful su for root by mentor

Jun 26 14:09:23 sct su[3110]: + pts/0 mentor:root

Jun 26 14:09:23 sct su[3110]: pam_unix(su:session): session opened for user root by (uid=1001)

Jun 26 14:10:01 sct cron[3121]: (root) CMD (test -x /usr/sbin/run-crons && /usr/sbin/run-crons )

```

Last edited by mentorsct on Thu Jun 26, 2008 5:55 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## mziab

Spróbuj takiego czegoś w /etc/conf.d/net:

```
link_ppp0="0.35"
```

----------

## mentorsct

Wstawiłem i nie pomogło, a może w złym miejscu to wstawiłem. W /etc/conf.d/net mam taki skrypt startujący mi neostradę, jak do tej pory sie sprawdzał:

```
# This blank configuration will automatically use DHCP for any net.*

# scripts in /etc/init.d.  To create a more complete configuration,

# please review /etc/conf.d/net.example and save your configuration

# in /etc/conf.d/net (this file :]!).

iface_eth0="dhcp"

dhcpcd_eth0=""

config_ppp0=( ppp ) # Runs /lib/rcscripts/net/pppd.sh

link_ppp0='/dev/null' # Not required by PPPoA links, but must be specified

plugins_ppp0=( 'pppoa 0.35' ) # Dla Neostrady VPI=0, VCI=35

pppd_ppp0=( usepeerdns updetach noauth debug defaultroute noaccomp nobsdcomp noccp

nodeflate nopcomp novj novjccomp child-timeout 60 )

username_ppp0='tu_mam_nazwe_usera' 

password_ppp0='tu_mam haslo' 

# If the kernel modules are not built-in, then they must be loaded

# before starting the PPP daemon:

function preup() {

if [[ "$1" = "ppp0" ]] ; then

modprobe -q ueagle-atm 

return 0

fi

}

```

Moze napisz w którym miejscu wstawić te: link_ppp0="0.35"

----------

## unK

u mnie to samo. wygląda na to, że ppp segfaultuje przy próbie połączenia.

```
Jun 26 15:12:03 localhost pppd[2810]: Plugin passwordfd.so loaded.

Jun 26 15:12:03 localhost pppd[2810]: Plugin rp-pppoe.so loaded.

Jun 26 15:12:03 localhost pppd[2810]: RP-PPPoE plugin version 3.3 compiled against pppd 2.4.4

Jun 26 15:12:03 localhost pppd[2810]: pppd 2.4.4 started by root, uid 0

Jun 26 15:12:04 localhost pppd[2810]: PPP session is 1686

Jun 26 15:12:04 localhost pppd[2810]: Using interface ppp0

Jun 26 15:12:04 localhost pppd[2810]: Connect: ppp0 <--> eth0

Jun 26 15:12:04 localhost pppd[2810]: Fatal signal 11

Jun 26 15:12:04 localhost pppd[2810]: Exit.

```

downgrade do -r15 chwilowo załatwia sprawę.

----------

## mentorsct

A jak zrobić ten downgrade do -r15 ?

----------

## mziab

```
echo =net-dialup/ppp-2.4.4-r16 >>/etc/portage/package.mask

emerge -1 ppp
```

----------

## mentorsct

mziab - dzięki pomogło i net działa. Nie wiem czy dawać [SOLVED] bo to raczej nie jest rozwiązanie powrót do starej wersji ppp. Jak się mylę to niech moderator mnie poprawi i napisze żeby dać [SOLVED] Dzięki za pomoc wszystkim.

----------

## Kurt Steiner

Problem rozwiązany - sposób nie gra tu większej roli. Poprosimy "[SOLVED]".  :Smile: 

----------

## dr4cul4

Wzcoraj mialem dokladnie tem sam problem, mam nadzieje, ze r17 będzie już poprawione.

----------

